# c5 2.8 exhaust?



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Looking to get more tone out of my exhaust, thinking of removing my mid muffler and leaving the rear mufflers. Can't find a YouTube clip of anything a6 2.8 with this done. Anyone have this done to there vehicle or know of a clip?


----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

Im running 2.5" piping from the manifolds back. I have hi flow cats a magnaflow x pipe and magnaflow straight through mufflers. I may either put on resonators or switch mufflers because down low it sounds like an R:. but up high its very raspy and I dont like that.


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

I was interested in changing my exhaust a while back. Every one said leave it alone. I heard a few c5s and they sounded like crap. I'll stick to playing with stance 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A6Guy (May 24, 2010)

I have a 2.8 with 2.5 in Borla Pro XS with 3" tips on. I left the resonator in place because i heard that I would get to much drone if I took it out. Surprise I have tons on drone from 2000-2500 right at highway speed. In the process or trying to find a solution, but other then that a nice tone from the outside and under load


----------

